# You sound like a Methodist



## JM (Jun 24, 2011)

This is an interesting video that compares Ray Comfort's view of the atonement with the Mormon view. (At 7:58 the speaker says, "You sound like a Methodist.) 

[video=youtube;C665Lca__e4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C665Lca__e4[/video]
[video=youtube;xaCV6HDTEtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaCV6HDTEtI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 24, 2011)

I've always been a little wary of Ray Comfort, although he is a good speaker. My favorite line is when he refers to Australia as "a small island off the coast of New Zealand."


----------



## ClayPot (Jun 26, 2011)

The creator of the videos is a bit uncharitable to portray Ray Comfort's explanation of Christ's atonement as being very similar to the Mormon view. Sure there are similarities because both are not reformed, but to try to equate Ray Comfort's presentation of the gospel as being similar to the Mormon view is over the top. I'm sure it would be fairly easy for someone to portray the reformed emphasis on sanctification as similar to Mormonism because both groups expect a "justified" person to display a life of godliness not carnality (I use quotes around justified since a Mormon wouldn't truly be justified).


----------



## JM (Jun 26, 2011)

> Sure there are similarities...



Good post.


----------

